# Samson at 19 weeks



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

here he his now at 19 weeks old and weighing 16.6kgs he's a mastweiler and very good. would also like to see if anyone has a mastweiler fully grown so i can see how big he's going to be.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

fantastic pics....


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

what a cutie samson is


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

hes gorgeous! those woods look like my local one :thumbup:


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Daynna said:


> hes gorgeous! those woods look like my local one :thumbup:


thankyou he's my first ever dog and couldnt of picked a better one he's perfect. but then again we all say that lol. its a very local wood 5 mins away called the kilns in burnley lancashire, its perfect as not many peeps go there so most of the time he has free run of it all.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

He's a gorgeous big boy 
Lovely pics.


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous big lad!


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So handsome fella, I like that smooth face..


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

He's a gorgeous boy - but he's a crossbreed, dunno why you've given him a pretend breed name.....


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> He's a gorgeous boy - but he's a crossbreed, dunno why you've given him a pretend breed name.....


i havent given him a pretend name its the name of the breed look on wikipedia and there's loads of info about the breed and name. sorry if i cant link but there for info for the breed there a fantastic dog and with the info on google readily available there a very good dog.

it is also a regestered breed by both the. International Designer Canine Registry and Designer Breed Registry both links to info is posted below.
http://www.designermixes.org/Breed_Registry/43/Designer_Breed_Registry.aspx
http://www.designermixes.org/Breed_Registry/47/International_Designer_Canine_Registry.aspx

Mastweiler | Mastweilers - Bullmastiff x Rottweiler - Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community

Mastweiler - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

There is no such breed, execpt for people who have crossbred and made up a name to make them more sellable. You can't say anything about their nature because they could all be very different, as they have not been bred for generations for certain traits.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

promarc said:


> i havent given him a pretend name its the name of the breed look on wikipedia and there's loads of info about the breed and name. sorry if i cant link but there for info for the breed there a fantastic dog and with the info on google readily available there a very good dog.
> 
> it is also a regestered breed by both the. International Designer Canine Registry and Designer Breed Registry both links to info is posted below.
> Designer Breed Registry Breed Registry - Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community
> ...


Hehe :lol: I shouldn't laugh but honestly hun he isn't a breed. He is a cross one of the new "designer breeds" Which is just a big fad.

Labradoodles
Goldendoodles
Cockerpoos
Cavapoos
Jackapoos
Puggles
Masterweilers

(I could go on forever)

^^ All not breeds

When it is registered with the kennel club....Then it is a breed

Nice dog though mate, cutie.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a friend who has a female english mastiff x rotty, I can get some pics this week when we see her, shes a lovely dog but seems to have taken on more of the rotty looks wheras Samson seems more mastiff, lovely looking boy btw.


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Hehe :lol: I shouldn't laugh but honestly hun he isn't a breed. He is a cross one of the new "designer breeds" Which is just a big fad.
> 
> Labradoodles
> Goldendoodles
> ...


lol i wasnt saying that i was simply saying its not a name ive thought up purely giving info to the name of the dog which has been given the name :thumbup:


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> I have a friend who has a female english mastiff x rotty, I can get some pics this week when we see her, shes a lovely dog but seems to have taken on more of the rotty looks wheras Samson seems more mastiff, lovely looking boy btw.


thankyou i'd love to see the pictures and your friends massweier. there a fantastic dog very very intelligent and very quick learners. not found a fault or had any problems with any training etc.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

promarc said:


> lol i wasnt saying that i was simply saying its not a name ive thought up purely giving info to the name of the dog which has been given the name :thumbup:


Oh no i wasn't saying you were It's just how you kept refering to him as a breed I thought you didn't know he was a cross :thumbup: Nevermind


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Patterdale_lover said:


> Oh no i wasn't saying you were It's just how you kept refering to him as a breed I thought you didn't know he was a cross :thumbup: Nevermind


yeah sorry i worded it wrong lmao only been up an hour manik mornin lol. no i was simply saying i didnt actually name the dog it's name it has been given.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

promarc said:


> i havent given him a pretend name its the name of the breed look on wikipedia and there's loads of info about the breed and name. sorry if i cant link but there for info for the breed there a fantastic dog and with the info on google readily available there a very good dog.
> 
> it is also a regestered breed by both the. International Designer Canine Registry and Designer Breed Registry both links to info is posted below.
> Designer Breed Registry Breed Registry - Designer & Mixed Breed Dog Community
> ...


Jesus there is a Designer Canine Registry :lol:. That's madness lol!

He is a very lovely puppy though :thumbup:. Looks more mastiff like than rottie I think, he's gorgeous! I wonder what his nature will be like when he's older, if it'll be one or the other or a mix of both? Have you met any grown up ones? x x


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> Jesus there is a Designer Canine Registry :lol:. That's madness lol!
> 
> He is a very lovely puppy though :thumbup:. Looks more mastiff like than rottie I think, he's gorgeous! I wonder what his nature will be like when he's older, if it'll be one or the other or a mix of both? Have you met any grown up ones? x x


yeah he's a fantastic puppy. ive not met any one but have spoken to peeps who have adult masswiler's and there fantastic in fact in the uk and as far as the U.S.A from peeps who have them have had no problems in behavour etc. great with kids of all ages really quick learner's and there intelligence is second to none.


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

this is one on youtube absolutely gorgeous dog but a big sized one.
YouTube - Rottweiler x bullmastiff (mastweiler)


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

What I meant was that is is NOT a breed, he is a crossbreed. I love both breeds, but I wouldn't have a large breed from non health tested parents.


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> What I meant was that is is NOT a breed, he is a crossbreed. I love both breeds, but I wouldn't have a large breed from non health tested parents.


both parents kc reg full health check's. samson been to vets 4 times since getting him 2 for his injections and 2 follow up's for his progress and full health checks vet is very impressed with his progress, and also how his training is going how obediant etc etc he his, how well he's settled in since buying him. so thats all that matters to me he's fantastic and will have regular visist's to the vet's. but for my first ever dog he's shown more obedience then most of the dog's near me and no were near any of the problems most of my friends and family and neighbours have and have had with there dog's. as long as he's loved and cared for in the best way i can give him he will be a thriving dog. kc regged or mixed breed i'll have mastweiler's over and over again. obviously from breeder's i know and have had full health checks on both parent's. the intelligence and temperment is as i said previously second to none. from peeps who have had them from puppy's up to 8-9 yrs old, and feel the same.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

No I don't mean vet checks, I mean proper health tests like these: The Kennel Club I'm not getting at you, I'm sure he's fantastic and you're a great owner. I'm just saying what is right for _me._


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

promarc said:


> both parents kc reg full health check's. samson been to vets 4 times since getting him 2 for his injections and 2 follow up's for his progress and full health checks vet is very impressed with his progress, and also how his training is going how obediant etc etc he his, how well he's settled in since buying him. so thats all that matters to me he's fantastic and will have regular visist's to the vet's. but for my first ever dog he's shown more obedience then most of the dog's near me and no were near any of the problems most of my friends and family and neighbours have and have had with there dog's. as long as he's loved and cared for in the best way i can give him he will be a thriving dog. kc regged or mixed breed i'll have mastweiler's over and over again. obviously from breeder's i know and have had full health checks on both parent's. the intelligence and temperment is as i said previously second to none. from peeps who have had them from puppy's up to 8-9 yrs old, and feel the same.


I think luvmydogs means health tests for genetic diseases, most breeds have ones that are specific to them and it is recommended that parents have these health tests done and the results are below the breed average before they are bred from. They are pretty expensive. Most, but not all, people who breed crossbreeds, don't health test parents simply because they are only in it for the money. Even people who breed KC registered breeds don't health test, because they are only in it for the money. Which is why it is essential to find breeders (be it crossbreed or pedigree) that are reputable, health test parents and breed because they are passionate about their breed/crossbreed. It's wonderful that your puppy is so well behaved, but remember he is only 19 weeks old. Most 19 week old puppies are very good natured, but problems may arise when they hit adolesence. Not saying your boy will, but just as it's your first dog don't let him lull you into a false sense of security lol! Most if not all dogs will push the boundaries at some point in time, some slighty but some will completely challenge everything. It is also likely that he may forget everything you have taught him and you will be back to square one :lol:. Just remember he is a rottie x mastiff and could need firm guidance when he's a bit older . As much as some people have had wonderful dogs of this cross with zero problems, you can't be sure that yours won't simply because crossbreeds temprements vary so much. So do bloody pedigrees sometimes lol :lol: x


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> No I don't mean vet checks, I mean proper health tests like these: The Kennel Club I'm not getting at you, I'm sure he's fantastic and you're a great owner. I'm just saying what is right for _me._


now i get you sorry thought you meant a general health check for issue's etc. sorry also needed just thought peeps were getting at me. obviously more research was needed etc before i got him, as said though he his my first ever dog im normally a reptile keeper so it's a whole new world for me. well hopefully nothing major will ever arise. would also like peeps input's to pet insurance for accidents and health problems etc what monthly plans is there what peeps pay monthly, as the quotes i get are misleading and jargon lol. again im sorry if i was being to defensive i just love him to bit's.


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I think luvmydogs means health tests for genetic diseases, most breeds have ones that are specific to them and it is recommended that parents have these health tests done and the results are below the breed average before they are bred from. They are pretty expensive. Most, but not all, people who breed crossbreeds, don't health test parents simply because they are only in it for the money. Even people who breed KC registered breeds don't health test, because they are only in it for the money. Which is why it is essential to find breeders (be it crossbreed or pedigree) that are reputable, health test parents and breed because they are passionate about their breed/crossbreed. It's wonderful that your puppy is so well behaved, but remember he is only 19 weeks old. Most 19 week old puppies are very good natured, but problems may arise when they hit adolesence. Not saying your boy will, but just as it's your first dog don't let him lull you into a false sense of security lol! Most if not all dogs will push the boundaries at some point in time, some slighty but some will completely challenge everything. It is also likely that he may forget everything you have taught him and you will be back to square one :lol:. Just remember he is a rottie x mastiff and could need firm guidance when he's a bit older . As much as some people have had wonderful dogs of this cross with zero problems, you can't be sure that yours won't simply because crossbreeds temprements vary so much. So do bloody pedigrees sometimes lol :lol: x


yes ive been told about the adolesence bit lol it's certainly a challenge im half not wanting to happen but hopefully wont be to much of a problem lol when he does get there, and god hoping he dont forget everything ive taught him. so as a question when i first got him first night we had him in the kitchen with his bed and didnt howl bark anything to which he still is good but will or would that change when he gets to him adolesence years. also he's never chewed anything purely because we have provided him chew's etc and toy's so he doesnt get bored and do that will again that come if he hit's adolesence. so much to learn and took everything for granted because he's good now a new insight has been opened up into dog keeping.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

promarc said:


> so as a question when i first got him first night we had him in the kitchen with his bed and didnt howl bark anything to which he still is good but will or would that change when he gets to him adolesence years. also he's never chewed anything purely because we have provided him chew's etc and toy's so he doesnt get bored and do that will again that come if he hit's adolesence. so much to learn and took everything for granted because he's good now a new insight has been opened up into dog keeping.


I doubt the lack of howling and barking will change, however the chewing might. I'm a big fan of crate training, so the dog doesn't get chance to let you down. Sorry I'd write more but I'm off to work.

If only all first time owners were like you Marc, dogs would be so much better off.


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> If only all first time owners were like you Marc, dogs would be so much better off.


thankyou very much luvmydogs. yes i'd do anything for him. in fact he's cost us a fortune in getting the best food toys etc for him so he has a loving caring home. brake's my heart as me and my daughter watch vet programs as well as american show's as nspca, and how peeps can treat and mistreat animals is beyond belief. so me is of now for more research etc on dog keeping and handling. espicially the adolesence years ive got to look forward to lol. as they say we live and learn, and i though keeping reptiles was a challenge when first started.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

promarc said:


> yes ive been told about the adolesence bit lol it's certainly a challenge im half not wanting to happen but hopefully wont be to much of a problem lol when he does get there, and god hoping he dont forget everything ive taught him. so as a question when i first got him first night we had him in the kitchen with his bed and didnt howl bark anything to which he still is good but will or would that change when he gets to him adolesence years. also he's never chewed anything purely because we have provided him chew's etc and toy's so he doesnt get bored and do that will again that come if he hit's adolesence. so much to learn and took everything for granted because he's good now a new insight has been opened up into dog keeping.


I have a 19 week old Newfoundland puppy and i'm also hoping he doesn't turn into a monster adolesent :lol:. He hopefully won't forget to be quiet and won't start chewing ect but as a male he might start to have some issues with other dogs, his recall might go out the window, he might think he knows best and need to be told to do things quite a few times before he will listen ect lol! Not all dogs go through it though . We've found that our neutered male didn't, but our two unneutered males did a bit. Also, if you don't intend to neuter him then you could have the problem of him cocking his leg in the house (that isn't fun believe me lol :lol and becoming very interested in female dogs or not liking other unneutered males. Bloody boys lol . As for insurance, we are with Pet Plan with one of our dogs and Direct Line for the other three. They are very good at paying out, and our vet has always been happy to claim straight from the insurers instead of us having to fork out the bill and wait to get it back. I think ours have lifelong cover, so that any illnesses are covered for life and they are covered for up to 8000 a year or something. It can be expensive every month, but one of our boys needed both his cruciate ligaments operated on and without this insurance we would have to had to sell the car or take out a loan tbh. It also means if he ever needs any more operations or pain medication because of his knees we wont even have to pay an excess because its all part of the same condition  xx


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> I doubt the lack of howling and barking will change, however the chewing might. I'm a big fan of crate training, so the dog doesn't get chance to let you down. Sorry I'd write more but I'm off to work.
> 
> If only all first time owners were like you Marc, dogs would be so much better off.


thankyou again a crate is being looked into and will get for when the time come's. we do leave him in the kitchen for when were not in and nothing yet but as you said that could easily change. just need to know his true size and look in to what size crate we'll need.


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> I have a 19 week old Newfoundland puppy and i'm also hoping he doesn't turn into a monster adolesent :lol:. He hopefully won't forget to be quiet and won't start chewing ect but as a male he might start to have some issues with other dogs, his recall might go out the window, he might think he knows best and need to be told to do things quite a few times before he will listen ect lol! Not all dogs go through it though . We've found that our neutered male didn't, but our two unneutered males did a bit. Also, if you don't intend to neuter him then you could have the problem of him cocking his leg in the house (that isn't fun believe me lol :lol and becoming very interested in female dogs or not liking other unneutered males. Bloody boys lol . As for insurance, we are with Pet Plan with one of our dogs and Direct Line for the other three. They are very good at paying out, and our vet has always been happy to claim straight from the insurers instead of us having to fork out the bill and wait to get it back. I think ours have lifelong cover, so that any illnesses are covered for life and they are covered for up to 8000 a year or something. It can be expensive every month, but one of our boys needed both his cruciate ligaments operated on and without this insurance we would have to had to sell the car or take out a loan tbh. It also means if he ever needs any more operations or pain medication because of his knees we wont even have to pay an excess because its all part of the same condition  xx


ah right yes the neutering he's defo getting that we've discussed it with the vets and the vet's nurse so he'll be booked in when he's old enough. yeah the insurance is the main thing i want for those nasty accidents etc. if you dont mind me asking how much does it cost you a month just for 1 dog please. as if anything major happen or came about and was a massive bill at the wrong time of year i wouldnt want him being pts just for the sake of not getting insurance or the fact anything financially changed i couldnt afford a vets bill


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

promarc said:


> ah right yes the neutering he's defo getting that we've discussed it with the vets and the vet's nurse so he'll be booked in when he's old enough. yeah the insurance is the main thing i want for those nasty accidents etc. if you dont mind me asking how much does it cost you a month just for 1 dog please. as if anything major happen or came about and was a massive bill at the wrong time of year i wouldnt want him being pts just for the sake of not getting insurance or the fact anything financially changed i couldnt afford a vets bill


For our Newfoundland boy, Bronson, who is on the plan I mentioned it is £42 a month. It has went just went up recently. His insurance will probably be more expensive than your boys though because he is a giant breed (they can be prone to heart and joint problems) and it is also more expensive because we have claimed before. Our Alaskan Malamute though, Hudson, is only £22 a month for a similar plan with Direct Line, because they are relatively healthy dogs and he has never had any health issues before . You could try and get an online quote just to see how much different companies will charge for your boy? x


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

Fuzzbugs!x said:


> For our Newfoundland boy, Bronson, who is on the plan I mentioned it is £42 a month. It has went just went up recently. His insurance will probably be more expensive than your boys though because he is a giant breed (they can be prone to heart and joint problems) and it is also more expensive because we have claimed before. Our Alaskan Malamute though, Hudson, is only £22 a month for a similar plan with Direct Line, because they are relatively healthy dogs and he has never had any health issues before . You could try and get an online quote just to see how much different companies will charge for your boy? x


ok just got a quote from direct line for a large crossbreed at just short of £9 a month so going to get that and have peace of mind knowing if anything happens he's covered. thankyou for your time and information


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

................


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> you should check what that covers and how much they cover for each condition should any arise. Mine covers up to £5000 per unrelated condition (3 per year I think it is) and it is cover for life should she get anything like epilipsy which would need ongoing treatment


hi it was a quick one to see price per month i'll copy it here so you can see please let me know if this is ok.

Your Pet Insurance premium:
(Inclusive of insurance premium tax where applicable) £8.63

- Quote valid until: 19/4/2011
- No. of pets covered: 1
- Pet's name: samson
- Breed: CROSSBREED - LARGE
- Pet's age: 4 months
- Purchase price: £150.00
- Vet fees excess: £80
- Multi-pet discount applied: No
- Veterinary fees cover: Essential
- Additional benefits cover: Yes
- Third party liability cover: Yes
- Overseas travel cover: No

CHANGE YOUR LEVEL OF COVER

ABOUT PET INSURANCE

Essential - covers vet fees for 12 months for each injury or illness, up to £4,000

Advanced - covers vet fees up to £6,000 (per condition) - with no time limit on reaching this amount


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

.................


----------



## promarc (Dec 19, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> I cant see anything on there about lifetime cover?
> 
> If you take a look at the link on here as an example of what I persoanlly look for in cover. It gives you a break down of everything they cover and how much they will pay per condition.
> 
> ...


thanx cutekiaro ive got a quote for £18 life cover etc for him. so going to vets they have a firm that they like to deal with directly if they dearer i'll be going with pet plan defo.


----------

